# subungual exostosis



## mellowyellow (Aug 12, 2015)

Can multiple subungual exostectomies (28108) be billed on the same toe? Anyone know where I can find documentation that says no?


----------



## suviji.djphysio@gmail.com (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Shinbrians,  

As per MUE you can bill maximum 2 units for 28108 irrespective of toes. Only thing is if physician performed more than one exostectomies through same incision or different incision.you can bill more than one unit if physician done separate incision for each removal. 

I hope this will help you.
Thank you.


----------

